# my 64 Tempest build up.



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

I building a 64 Pontiac Tempest from the frame up. I'm done with the frame, suspension and brakes. Now I'm cocentrating on the engine. I'll post a few pics on the gallery page. I built a web site documenting the restoration, if you call it that. More of a customization. www.hotrodtempest.com. I'm looking for some feedback, whether neg or pos. This is the first pontiac I have restored, and being only the second car I have restored total.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Homer43,

Thanks for posting, I'm collecting the final parts and will start reassembling my 66 frame monday or tuesday, I checked on my 389 engine today and the guys at the machine shop have started reassembling it as well after boring it 30 over. MY transmission, brakes and differential have all been restored to original condition.

I decided to have the engine dynoed and the cam broken in by the mechanics so I don't have any leaks or surprises to come up at the last moment. 

I have my body on a rotissorie and a friend in the next few weeks will be rewelding new trunk braces just behind the rear tires and a new trunk weatherstrip channel on the rear of the trunk. Then I will have the body, core support, inner fenders, front fenders, deck lid and hood media blasted. Then the fun starts!

I have a thread started and will post some pictures in a few days,
Later,


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like your in as deep as I am! I'll keep in touch. 
Mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m doing about the same to my `65 GTO. Stripped the body right down to the bare metal. All the glass is out, the entire interior. The motor was rebuilt a few years ago but I detailed it out and fitted new valve covers and K&N`s on the Tri-Power. Had the tranny rebuilt and a new clutch ready to go. Waiting to get the body back from paint so I can assemble 99% of it and then take it in for the vinyl top and headliner. Should be any time now.......I CAN`T WAIT!!!! :willy:


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice! Are you taking pictures of the restoration? If so I'd like to take a look. Mine isn't a GTO, so I'm not real concerned about keeping it original. I am putting a 65 interior and center console in mine. I had a parchment interior I got on ebay from a 65, but did some horse trading and ended up with a black interior from a 65 and an engine. I'm really looking foward to finishing mine. I had planned on having it done by fall, but it doesn't look promissing. Fall of 08 is more realistic!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I have a few pics, but was going to wait to share them untill I got the car done. I didn`t go as far as you did, but stopped just short of taking the body off the frame. Everything else was off. A guy offered to powder coat the frame, inner fenderwells and radiator support for a real good price, but I oppt`d against it as I`m just trying to get it back to as close to original as I can. So those parts will just be shot black like they were. I`m hoping to get a call any day now that it`s ready to be picked up. I`m figuring maybe 3-5 days to assemble if I take my time. Took me one day to take it all apart.


----------

